# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ç'do të bënit nëse do ishit kryemistri i Shqipërisë?

## drini_në_TR

Thonë se është shumë e thjeshtë që të kritikosh dikë. Tjetër gjë është të thuash, të hamendësosh, apo të gjykosh një person, dhe diçka krejt e ndryshme është ta kryesh punën e atij që gjykohet. 

Nëse në këtë çast do kesh në dorë çelsat e kryeministrisë, me aprovimin e kuvëndit të Republikës së Shqipërisë, të firmosur edhe nga Presidenti Moisiu që ti të drejtosh vëndin duke kryesuar këshillin e ministrave, at'herë çfarë ndryshimi do të sillnit në Shqipëri?

Nuk ka rëndësi se cilën forcë politike përfaqëson, gjithashtu s'ka rëndësi nëse ajo është në R.SH., R.K., apo Maqedoni. Thjeshtë shpreh mendimin ose vizjonin tënd duke e nënkuptuar forcën politike që do të kishe dëshirë të përfaqësoje. 

E rëndësishme është:

si do të drejtoshçfarë ndryshimesh do bëshçfarë hapash do të ndërmarrësh
...në postin e kryeministrit ose të kryeministres së R.SH.së. duke patur edhe parasysh gabimet ose pakënaqësitë që ke ndaj mynyrës së sotme të të drejtuarit.

Që të dini gjeri në thelb detyrat dhe fuqitë si kryeministër/re i/e Shqipërisë mund t'i hedhësh një sy Pjesës së Pestë të kushtetutës së R.SH.së: 

këtu ---> PJESA V - KËSHILLI I MINISTRAVE

Drini.

----------


## dordi1

...ja, kjo eshte TEME!

----------


## zeus

------------------------------------------------------------------

Po te isha KRYEMISTRI do beja shefin e mistrave te tjere!

------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Julius

Po te isha kryeminister do te filloja ndryshimet qe ne administrate do te vendosja kushte per pranim e punonjesve shteterore ne baze te aftesive dhe njohurive te secilit. Perparesi do t'i jepja zhvillimit te vendit ne c'do fushe dhe me c'do menyre. Keshtu besoj se do te me duhej te rrisja taksat e tregetareve vendas por ne baze te pasurise se secilit. Kjo do te parashtronte nevojen e organizimit te kodit fiskal me ane te te cilit do te vendosja taksat ne baze te te ardhurave. Per fat te keq do te me duhej te rendoja me keto taksa tregetaret e medhenj vendas ndersa te huajve do tju krijoja kushte per investim, do te perkrahja koncesionet. Kryesisht investimet do te ishin per rruget dhe drita , Me nje fjale do te ndiqja nje politike te djathte me shume taksa dhe investime kjo do te me kushtonte dhe humbjen time ne zgjedhjet e rradhes. Pas kesaj do te kritikoja kryeministrin e rradhes per keqperdorim te fondeve qe mblodha dhe me ne fund i zhgenjyer do te mbraktisja Shqiperine do te ikja ne Amerike prej andej do te shkruaja nje biografi timen qe do te behet bestseller.
P.s pika shiut thua qe nuk me le te dal jashte dhe me ben te rri ketu para kompjuterit e te shkruaj budallalleqe. 
Drini shume teme e bukur gjithsesi.

----------


## Fringo

E mer Julian mer Julian.
Si fillim te vjen nena e te thote, i biri i Xhemiles, qe na ka pasndihmu ne kohen e tollonave do nje vend pune, mos me turpero se ajo na ka bere kete nder apo ate nder.
Pastaj te vjen gruaja, dhe te thote per djalin e tezes, qe eshte inxhinjer "i perkryer" etj etj.
Pastaj te afrohet Genci me Benz, dhe te thote, po ma dhe kete licencen do te te jap 1 milion $.
Ti i thua jo, se je me parime dhe vjen ne shtepi.
Nusja fillon te qahet, pse ne s'kemi TV 60 polc, pse ne s'kemi vile, pse gjithe jeten ne kete apartament 2 e guzhine do jetojme ne?
Pse s'kam un unaza floriri e varese, sic i ka nusja e zv kryeministrit?
Pse femijet si coj dot ne Amerike per studime?
O Julian te thote, kur do ta shoh Ibizen une?
Etj, etj, dhe Genci vjen prap, tije gjith nerva, se gruaja nuk ben dashuri me ty, se eshte e merzitur me ty, qe nuk qenke "i zoti", femijet duan bicikleta te reja, atlete te reja, etj, etj, vjen Genci, te ofron 1 milion e gjysem kesaj rradhe, dhe ti thua, he mo se sikur c'bera, dhe aty fillon rreshkitja.
kto jane vecorite e "realiteti shqiptar" ku jemi te gjithe te njohur, dhe te gjithe i kemi borxhe nejri tjeterit, dhe ku  nuk i thuhet dot nenes, babes e grus qepe!
Plus dhe njerez te cileve u beson do te vesh rrotull vetes, prandaj nuk eshte aq e lehte.
Idete i kane te gjithe, se budallenj nuk jane jo, po fillon e ben nje kompromis ketu, nje atje, dhe ne fund kur e fiton postin, ke dhene aq shume premtime, e je futur ne aq xhepa, sa nuk ke as kohe as energji per te bere ndryshime rrenjesore.


*Nuk qendron problemi tek pokitikanet e kryeministrat, por tek elektorati.  Shqiptaret duhet te behen te vetedijshem per vleren e votes, dhete fuqise blerese, vetem atehere do ndryshoje gjendja!*

----------


## Julius

Manciste nuk e di ndoshta une jam shume idealst dhe romantik qe e mendoj ne kete menyre por besoj se me vullnet edhe pune eshte dicka e arrtishme, Ajo qe thua ti eshte e drejte por historia ka treguar se ka patur BURRA qe ia kane arritur dickaje te tille nje nga ata eshte edhe idhulli im: Fan Noli. Me rritjen e pushtetit rritet edhe pergjegjesia dhe eshte e veshtire te jesh i drejte nuk mund te vertetoj nqs do te ngelem i tille sepse nuk jam kryeminister.

----------


## marcus1

Manciste, 

I ke rene pikes. Nuk kam lexuar derim me sot ndonje koment me realist se komenti yt. 
Sa per komentin e julian takos, me duket i bukur por le te mos harroje se burra te tille si Fan Noli dalin nje here ne 1000 vjet. Deri atehere nuk na vjen rralla neve ta shohim Shqiperine te lulezoje. Jam me se i bindur se sikur juliani te behej sot kryeminister dhe do vazhdonte me parimet e tij, ose do detyrohej te jepte doreheqjen brenda 6 muajve ose do te merrnin masat te tjeret ta zhduknin nga skena politike. Dhe mos harroni se kjo eshte shume e thjeshte per ata persona qe nuk u ploteson kushtet apo deshirat.

----------


## shoku_sar

shume teme e goditur drini

Do vendosja ligjin ne jeten shqiptare qe njerezit te rikrijojne besimin tek shteti shqiptar. Pa ligj harojini te tjerat. Pa ligj (ose le te themi zbatim te ligjit) nuk ka as investime as shtet.
Kriminilet do denohen dhe do behen shembull per kedo qe do te shkeli ligjin.
Do luftoja korrupsionin qe ka shtrire renjet e thella ne politiken shqiptare.
Do krijoja nje kabinet me politikane te rinj qe jane edukuar ne West dhe kane dhe ndjenjen e dashurise per trojet Shqiptare.
Do vija ligj qe toka shqiptare nuk shitet per shtetas jo-shqiptare por jepet vetem me qira me afat deri ne 50 vjet. 
Do krijoja nje ministri per emigracionin(nqs nuk ekziston... se nuk ja kemi degjuar zerin)
Do mbroja te drejtat e shqiptareve ne tokat shqiptare dhe emigrantet shqiptare ne bote.
Do stimuloja turizmin shqiptar (marim shembull nga greqia, pa industri dhe mbahet i gjithe shteti me turizem) ne veri dhe ne jug te shqiperise.

Po te kisha mundesi.... do kisha "hequr" nga politika klasen e vjeter politike te zgjedhur nga Ramiz Alia, Fatos Nanon dhe Sali Berishen. 

Mund te shtohen ose hiqen sipas deshirave.

----------


## une jam Z...

Ne radhe te pare si KM duhet te balancosh disa gjera:
1- Sa do vjedhesh? Do i biesh me top apo me karar?
2- Sa njerez nga farefisi do vesh ne "karrige" dhe ku? 
3- Sa kohe do sakrifikosh nga jeta familjare per punen?
4- Si do e shtypesh opoziten? Me dhune hapur apo me mjete demotratike?
5- Sa pe do i leshosh vendeve fqinjeve ne politiken e jashtme? Do e shesesh vendin per nje cope buke apo do perpiqesh te ruash integritetin me cdo kusht?

mund te kete edhe dilema te tjera por keto jane themelore per cdo person qe do jete KM.
Une vete do zgjidhja nje rruge te mesme per dilemat e mesiperme po ama do i rrija punes mbi koke.
Nje gje qe do e kisha ne rend te pare do ishte te sillja njerez te afte nga Perendimi qe kane qene larg Shqiperise dhe jane brymosur disi me mentalitetin Perendimor dhe krijimi i shoqatave tregtare Shqiptare per te inkurajuar biznesin vendas (psh. Birra Tirana)
Shqiperise mbi te gjitha i duhen njerez te afte.

----------


## Artani-Pr

Pershendetje
lajmerohem per here te pare dhe me duket shume interesante tema e debatit. Kam pershtypjen qe ne shumicen e rasteve dominon bindja se njerezit te cilet jeojne ne perendim jane me adekuat te mirren me politike. Mua ma merre mendja qe nuk eshte e sukseshme metoda e importimit te njerezve nga jashte qe te udheheqin politikat ditore ne shqiperi apo kosove. Metodat demokratike te aplikuara ne vende perendimore ndeshen me pengesa te medha ne vendin tone. Edhe ne Kosove kemi experta te me pervoje nga vendet e ndryshme si shqiptare ashtu edhe nderkombetare mirpo ata po ngecin disi. Arsye kryesore eshte sipas meje kultura politike. Une e kam bindjen qe 90% e shqipatreve kudo qe jane, kan deshire ta drejtojne me mire shtetin sesa kryministrat e tanishem ne Shqiperi apo Kosove, mirpo sa prej tyre jane me te vertete ne gjendje ti anashkalojne problemet e tyre private dhe te mirren me ato publike. Nuk duhet te shihet posti i kryeministrit si zgjidhje e problemeve private por atyre te cilat kane te bejne me gjithe shoqerine.

----------


## kubla khan

sikur te isha ndoshta nuk do te isha ashtu si mendoj se do te isha,ndaj do te hesht

----------


## bayern

Do kisha kerku te hyja ne bisedime me greket me shqyrtu ceshtjen e camerise....meqe kosova e morri veton edhe tashme me sa duket po mendohet nje si tip konfederate shqipetare...pse mos pretendojme te marrim edhe tokat e tjera qe na perkasin me te drejte....
Cameria eshte pang i servilizmit aktual politik..te pretendojme se sbejme dot gje eshte absurde...

E dyta do hapja nji burg privat si tipi i Guntamos ...Do e hapja ne Libi edhe do coja te gjithe politikanet e sotem ...me radhe do i lidhja me zingjire me doren teme...edhe do leja Muhamad Ghedafin ti knote kongen e emigrantit "Me ka morr molli per nonen time"....

E treta do filloja me von gjoba sa sja ma koka atyne qe vjedhin korent e qe abuzojn ne dem te te tjereve......

e 4 do mbyllja te gjitha shtypshkronjat e partive polilike ...vec gazetat e pavarura qe sjan te varura nga lart do leja ...jo gazeta te pavarura qe varen nga lart si puna "Koha jone"

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kundraRRYMES

...te jesh kryeminister i nje shteti duhet ti kesh bere pyetjen vetes pse po behem kryeminister, dhe rezultati qe do te arrish. Nese arsyet pse zgjodhet drejtimin e nje shteti jane ato te sjelljes se nje fryme te re ne qeverisje, nje shtet dhe nje popullsi me e pasur, nje vend me i qete, dhe ngjalljen e shpreses tek rinia qe e ardhmja do te jete me e mire se sa  e sotmja, atehere kjo eshte nje arsyeje pse dhe populli do te zgjedhi ta udheheqesh ate. Denigrimi vjen si rezultat i njeriut te dobet dhe hipokrit pre e lakmise dhe pangopesise, e njeriut materialist pre e korrupsionit. 

Nese nje force politike vjen me nje vizion te qarte per te ardhmen, me nje plan te qarte ekonomiko-social, qe synon ne perparimin ekonomiko-social te vendit, dhe ka ne vecanti ne qender te vemendjes NJERIUN atehere ju siguroj qe sado injorant apo dhe i paditur te jete populli besoj se kjo parti do te fitoje. 
Flas per PARTI qe ne konceptim do te thote nje grup njerzish qe kane ngjashmeri ne idete politike dhe perfaqesojne nje rruge ne zhvillimin e nje vendi, dhe jo PARTI -KLANE qe jane grupe njerzish qe i bashkon tregtia-kondrabanda-korrupsioni, apo interesat e tyre personale. 
E pra nese nje person zgjidhet nga ai grupim qe permenda qe ka vizion te qarte per te ardhmen, sigurisht qe do ti permbahet atij programi, dhe do te kerkoje te arrije qellimin packa se mund te kete pengesa te ndryshme institucionale. 

Te vecosh nje person te vecante psh KM atehere pa ditur fare se cfare kopetencash ka ai ne legjislacionin shqiptar, une do te thoja qe ai duhet te vije me nje program te qarte vetjak ( jo partiak), per te arritur te realizoje projekt-planin me te cilin fitoi zgjedhjet. 

1- Duhet lene te zgjedhe si kabinet te kryeministrise personat qe ai mendon se do ti duhen dhe jane adap per te qeverisur vendin dhe per te realizuar QELLIMIN
2- Pikesynimi duhet te jete i qarte ne cdo sektor, dhe jo njeri ti bije gozhdes dhe tjetri patkoit. Nese dikujt nuk i pelqen menyra qe KM po drejton vendin , ai te largohet te deklarohet, ne shtyp apo kudo tjeter,,,
3- Reforme drastike fiskale qe per momentin fatekeqesisht shqiperise i duhet... packa se eshte nje reforme djathtiste
4- Taksa qe te arrijne deri ne 40 % per personat qe fitojne mbi 1000 dollare ne muaj
5-Taksa mbi fitimin (te ardhurat duke hequr shpenzimet) deri ne 40 % per subjektet qe kane fitim vjetor 10 mije dollare 
6- Taksa mbi kursimet bankare -nuk di se si te behet por te merret nje shembull i nje shteti p.sh UK
7- Taksa LOKALE mbi pasurite e patundshme bazuar kjo ne vend-ndodhjen, vleren e objektit, 
8- RRitja e takses mbi vleren 50% per produkte si DUHANI, ALKOLI, KAFEJA.
9- Rritja e takses se rruges sidomos per subjektet tregtare.
10- Kontroll i rrepte doganor
11- RRitja e rroges i shtetareve
12-Futjen ne fuqi te perdorimit te BIOGRAFISE( te mos me keqkuptojne disa e kam fjalen per FILE-RECORD ku te shenohen tere denimet e marra nga gjykata apo policia)
13- FUQIZIMIN dhe kompletimin e zyres se TATIMEVE, dhe dhenia e kopetencave te nxjerrjes se subjekteve ne gjygj ne rast shkelje ligji. 
etj..  u lodha ka shume gjera qe duhen bere, por nje shtet mbahet nga TAKSAT.. nese do te kerkojme qe ai shtet te na shtroje rruget, te na sjelli qetesine, te zhvillohemi ekonomikisht, atehere kjo eshte e vetmja rruge, e dhimbshme por e vetmja. Perndryshe do te flasim perseri ketu e pas 10 vitesh dhe do te diskutojme po te njejtin problem. 


Manciste: e vertete ajo qe thua ti por nese KM merr 2000-3000 dollare ne muaj tundimi i tij per tu korruptuar eshte shume me i vogel. Kjo vlen dhe per kabinetin kryeministror. 
Ne angli KM merr afersisht £150.000

----------


## DeuS

Megjithese nuk kam qene kurre i dhene pas politikes dhe akoma me keq tani qe kontaktin me progresin apo regresin e shtetit e kam me te kufizuar; kur vjen puna per kendveshtrimin tim ndaj Kombit kam qejf te shtoj dicka te vogel..

Ka 12 vjet qe Shqiperia me ngjan me nje ndeshje futbolli ku :

Gjithmone luhet mes dy skuadrave me te degjuara Pozite VS Opozite.
Arbitri kryesor eshte gjithmone i blere nga tranieri i skuadres kryesuese ne kampionat ( Pozites ).
Arbitrat anesore kur sulmon Opozita i shikon gjithnje me flamur lart dhe kur sulmon Pozita sikur e fshehin flamurin mbas kurrizit.
Lojtaret e Pozites kurre nuk sforcohen te luajne fort dhe mundohen vetem te mbaroje ndeshja pamvaresisht nga rezultati ( i cili eshte perhere i vendosur para ndeshjes..sigurisht per fitore te Pozites )
Lojtaret e Opozites luajne me shpirt per 90 min dhe pas perpjekjeve te shumta dhe pa rezultat rrebelohen ndaj arbitrave te cilet ua bejne dukshem padrejtesine ne drejtim dhe gjithmone dalin me ndonje karton te kuq nga loja.
Tranieri i Pozites eshte shume i qete dhe e vetmja gje qe e shqeteson eshte mbarimi sa me shpjet i ndeshjes.
Tranieri i Opozites me ze te cjerrur degjohet neper fushe tek akuzon arbitrat pa pushim per abuzim ndaj lojtareve te tij...
Tifozat sigurisht qe jane te ndare ne dy pale sipas ekipeve qe luajne por nje gje shikon gjithmone tek to dhe te ben pershtypje..; ato qe suportojne Poziten jane te qete dhe e vetmja gje qe i shqeteson eshte mbarimi i lojes dhe vrapimi drejt Basteve ( te fituara sigurisht )..kurse ato te Opozites perleshen pas hekurave, bertasin dhe ulerasin per padrejtesi dhe normalisht qe gjumin e bejne neper burgjet e rajonit me te afert.
Ne podium shikon qe ndodhet Bota e cila kurre nuk mungon ne kete ndeshje spektakolare.......dhe vetem atehere kur shikon qe ekipi kryesues ka ndenjur per nje kohe te gjate nderhyn duke bere ca zevendesime sic u pelqen atyre...

Pas cdo ndeshjeje shikon ne TV tranierin e ekipit fitues, i cili vetem premton e premton qe te pakten kete vit do arrije te futet ne eleminatoret e UEFA CUP ...... megjithese kurre s'do beje vaki.

Tani ti permbahemi pak temes. Ve bast qe kushdo nga ne do kete shpenzuar pak kohe me veten e tij nderkohe qe ka lexuar pyetjen e Drinit dhe ne moment ka ndjere nje si zjarr brenda vetes duke imagjinuar postin e KM dhe ndryshimet qe mund te bente kur ka nje post te tille. Idealizem i gjalle. Por idealizmi i tij nuk ka zgjatur shume sepse sapo ka lexuar potimin e Macistes eshte kujtuar per nje gjarper te madh qe ka shtrenguar fort ne bel shqiponjen e bukur Shqiperi. Dhe ky gjarper i ka dhembet aq te forte dhe ka nje gjatesi aq te madhe qe vetem ideja ta mendosh sa ka ngrene per te arritur ku eshte te frikeson dhe te pret krahet per ta sulmuar..jo me te kesh guximin e te besh nje hap perpara tij. E pra ky gjarper eshte KORRUPSIONI vellezer.

Une personalisht mendoj qe Kombi yne ka nevoje per nje diktature demokratike. Them keshtu sepse diktaturen e urren kushdo por ama edhe demokracine ne e kemi abuzuar shume duke i dhene forma ashtu si u pelqen drejtuesve tane. Merr shembull nga SHBA . Eshte vendi me demokratik ne bote por ka ligjet me te forta. Mendoj qe SHBA ka ligje aq te rrepta sa dhe IRANI. E pra kjo do ishte dhe ajo gje qe une do synoja te beja menjehere pas betimit para flamurit dhe pas marrjes se titullit Kryeminister. Planet e para qe do ndermerrja do ishin keto :

1- Formimin e nje kabineti , ku ne te cilin do benin pjese intelektuale te vertete dhe njerez teper kompetent per postet perkatese. Gjithashtu do doja qe ti veshtroja ne sy te gjithe dhe te bindesha per patriotizmin dhe pastertine qe ato kane si individe.

2- Rishikim ne ligjeve dhe venjen e tyre ne zbatim menjehere. Cdo individ duhet te jete i vetdijshem per ligjet e shtetit dhe duhet ti respektoje ato denjesisht. 

3- Forcimin e rendit ne maksimum . Me kete mendoj shtimim e forces policore por gjithashtu edhe rrogat e tyre. Trajnimin dhe shkollimin ne persosje te policeve dhe rivenjen e dinjitetit te tyre. Figura e policit duhet te vleresohet nga cdo shtetas dhe fjala e tij duhet te jete ligj per to. Normalisht qe pasi te jem siguruar qe kam spastruar nje numer te konsiderueshem policesh qe marrin ne qafe dynjane me korruptimet e tyre dhe me postin e pamerituar ( meqe kane nga 4 vjet shkolle )...mendoj qe rendi do forcohet dhe kjo do sjelli shume perparsi ne vend. Duke u forcuar rendi, forcohet dhe ekonomia. Investoret e huaj do jene me te prirur per te hapur bisnese ne Shqiperi dhe gjithashtu me forcimin e rendit do mbizoteroje qetesia shpirterore tek popullsia e cila ngarkon mbi vete stres te paimagjinueshem.

3- Do krijoja nje gjykate komplet te pavarur nga shteti dhe do insistoja qe te tere gjykatesit ta meritonin postin e tyre. Ne kete menyre do i hapja dosjet te gjithe atyre ishpushtetareve dhe ishkriminelave qe cilet me ecin rruges me koken lart , nderkohe qe duhet te jene te mbyllur ne qeli ( jashte drites se diellit sic e meritojne )

4- Me pelqeu ajo qe tha Kundrarrymes mbi venien e taksave. Taksat jane gjeja kryesore qe nje komb duhet te shqyrtoje dhe te zbatoje menjehere se perndryshe buxheti do ngelet gjithmone ne dore te fatit. Jeton ketu ne Angli dhe shikoj qe ky shtet burimin kryesor te fuqizimit te tij e ka nga taksat. 

5- Kontrroll maksimun ne dogana dhe shtrengimin total te hyrjes se mallit kondrabande.

6- Ngritjen e rrogave te arsimtareve dhe te doktorrave si dhe shtimin ne mase te punonjesve buxhetore. Arsimi eshte nje subjekt teper i rendesishem i cili eshte shperdoruar shume kohet e fundit. Arsimtaret nuk paguhen ashtu sic duhet dhe si rrjedhim brezi i ri po ngel teper i pashkolluar dhe kjo po vihet re me se miri. Arsimi eshte i rendesishem dhe sii tille duhet vleresuar. Doktorrat gjithashtu kane rroga qesharake dhe marrin ne qafe popullin e varfer duke u shvatur leket per cdo mjekim qe i bejne. Nuk eshte faji i tyre por i shtetit qe nuk i paguan sic duhet.

7- Forcimin e ushtrise dhe rinderimin e figures se oficerit. Eshte turp te themi qe kemi ushtri te rregullt. Ushtria eshte e nevojshme per nje komb te denje dhe patjeter duhen marre masa per riforcimin e saj.

8- Zhvillim e turizmit. Me rregullimin e rendit turizmi do merrte permasa gjigande. Kemi nje klime kryeveper dhe nje bregdet te rralle i cili nese mirmbahet do terhiqte 1000- ra turiste ne vit. Turp qe eshte ne nje gjendje te tille.

9 - Rishikimin dhe permiresimin e infrastruktures. Jemi aq mbrapa sa as me Moldavine besoj nuk krahasohemi dot. E gjithe kjo vjen nga vjedhja ne mase qe behet nga fituesit e tenderave dhe rryshfeteve qe ndajne per deputetet e politikanet e tjere ( te cilet hedhin firmat )

10- Shtimin e forces prodhuese. Krijimin e lendes se pare dhe zvogelimin e importit. Eshte tmerr kur mendon qe jemi nje komb i cili eshte frutet e perimet i importon nga jashte...pse ? pse ? pse ? Se s,kemi pushtet tamam o vlla dhe jo se nuk kemi mundesite.


 Kete e lashe per ne fund si punen e embelsires. Dy figurat me te njohura te politikes shqiptare Nano dhe Berisha. Keto te dy do i arrestoja direkt dhe do sillja cfaredo lloj fakti qe eshte e mundur per ti treguar ketij populli se sa SHUME kane luajtur me gjakun dhe djersen e tij. Jane dy kriminele te cilet duhen vare ne mes te Tirones. Populli i shkrete eshte i pafuqishem per te ngritur koke dhe i lodhur nga genjeshtrat e poshtersite e tyre. Dy njerez qe duke vuajtur nga deliri i madheshtise po sjellin vetem dhimbje dhe regres ne Shqiperi. O vellezer Shqiperia duhej te kishte ecur goxha ne mos te ishin keto dy mafioze dhe te semure qe bejne vendin lesh e li me armiqesite dhe hakmarrjet e tyre.
E di qe cdokush do mendoje qe klani i Nanos apo Berishes nuk thyhet kurre se i ka rrenjet ne 1000-ra vete te korruptuar pa tyre por, mendoj qe nese nje dite zgjidhem KM dhe votat e fituara mi ka dhuruar populli vete pa pas bere asnje manipulim......burre nene te me ndaloje per te arritur qellimet e mija ndaj permiresimit te Shqiperise NUK KA !

Duam qe nje dite, kur te prezantohemi neper bote qe jemi Shqiptare;ta ngrejme koken lart dhe kurre te mos e themi rreshqanazi dhe duke pare reagimin e tjetrit ne sy. Jemi populli me i vjeter i Ballkanit. Jemi popull qe ka buruar miresi gjithmone dhe pervec se eshte sulmuar, kurre s,ka sulmuar dike tjeter. Jemi popull qe dallohemi per inteligjence por vetem percarja qe kemi mes nesh ne ben ta hedhim poshte.

Drini !
Te me falesh ndonje gabim te vogel i cili e ben mesazhin tim te paqarte, por eshte shume vone dhe gjumi ben te veten. Gjithashtu nuk jam shquar ndonjehere per veshgues i politikes.

Tema eshte e bukur dhe pershendetje nga une ..plako !

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Azhubuam_Haani - te me falesh nese bej ndonje gabim ne shkrimin e emrit tend pasi shume i veshitere.

Meqe kishe kundershtuar disa mendime te personit parafoles, dhe ne fakt nuk kishe dhene nje mendim tendin personal po bej nje replike me ju. 

Filloj me Shqiperine :
1- Ne kemi tradite ne zbatimin e ligjit( me hir ose pahir) pasi vijme nga ajo diktature, kur po mos ta zbatoje nje ligj perfundoje ne Spac(besoj se ke degjuar per te ) duke shtyp thuma me  b***. Dhe per zbatimin e ketij ligji or mik duhen vetem shembuj, te zbatimit te tij dhe asgje tjeter. Duke filluar nga KM qe kur me ecene me makinen e tij me xhama te erret ( perde te me falesh), dhe deri tek ai polici qe ne mengjez behet vone per pune dhe ve sirenen per te hapur rrugen. Nese ketij polici i hiqet makina, dhe se e paralajmero njehere per pushim nga puna, dhe i ve nje gjobe sa gjysma rroges se vet per prishje te trafikut dhe qetesise publike, heren tjeter ate e ke njesh kolone me makinat e tjera. E njejta gje vlen edhe per KM apo zarat e tjera neper ministria. E per kete nuk duhen para por korrektesi ne zbatimin e ligjit. E nese kjo korrektesi vjen nga lart atehere dhe ai poshte ska nga ta luaje bishtin se do ti beje hyzmetin punes. 

2- Per te luftuar krimin nuk eshte e thene te vrasesh kriminelin, se behet shembull perkundrazi eshte ta kapesh, dhe ta fusesh ne burg per tere jeten, dhe atje mos te mbahet nga shteti por te punoje si njehere e nje kohe, kur u ndertuan qindra pallate me punen e te burgosurve. Si rritet efektiviteti ne kapjen e krimit, rritet fare kollaj. Une jam me te dashuren/gruan vras dike, dhe nuk kapem. Nese e dashura/gruaja ime nuk me denoncon ajo denohet njesoj si puna ime per fshehje te krimit, dhe jo sikurse po behet tani qe dikush mbyll syte dhe nuk flet se ka frike, nuk do te ngaterrohet e ku e di une se cfare. E pra dhe per kete duhen shembuj dhe asgje tjeter.( ne angli polici te con ne gjygj per deshmirat nese nuk do te paraqites te sjell nje urdher gjygji dhe nese nuk paraqitesh perseri atehere ti pergjigjesh para ligjit ku mund te denohesh ose gjobitesh )

3-Taksat... e kollajte fare. E vertete qe anglia ka rrjepur vende te tjera por ama te jap disa shembuj te thjeshte:

a) nje person qe ka nje rroge vjetore nen £6431 afersisht 12 milion leke shqiptare nuk taksohet fare.
b)nese rroga vjetore e kalon kete shifer por nuk eshte me e madhe se £30.000 afersisht 60 milion leke shqiptare ne vit atehere ai paguan nje takse 22-24 %( shifrat jane me perafersi)
c) nese rroga e tij eshte me e madhe se £30.000 ne vit atehere ai paguan nje takse qe eshte ne vleren e 40% te rroges. 

E per kete mor mik nuk duhet as shume shkolle e as shume mend. Ligji nuk ka nevoje per mend e shkolle, ka nevoje per njerez qe e zbatojne dhe i binden atij. 

4- Taksat mbi produkte te tipit alkol/cigare/kafe ... duhet te jene te nje shkalle shume me te larte se te produkteve bujqesore e te konsumit te pare. 
Ne Norvegji nje pakete Marlboro kushton afersisht 8-10 dollare, ne angli afersisht £4.25  qe afersisht 8500 leke shqiptare, dhe kjo fale takses se larte mbi to. 
5- Nje burazer qe ma ka bo i pallat 19 katesh me paguan te njejten takse sa paguan dhe nje tjeter qe ka bere nje shtepi 1 kateshe por ko nuk eshte e drejte mer mik. 
6-Nje industrialist qe nje vile tek kopshti botanik paguan te njejten takse bashkise sa edhe Meremja qe merr 30.000 leke pension e kjo prape nuk eshte e drejte. 
7- Taksa e rruges, Une qe kam nje BENZ 6000 paguaj te njejten vlere sa edhe nje MINI , dhe kjo prape nuk eshte e drejte. 

Ti do te thuash si do ti bledhesh taksat kur populli nuk te bindet. Por jo mer mik se nese shteti eshte i fuqishem dhe i pasur atehere dhe populli dhe mireqenia do te rritet. Nese nje bashki vjel taksat ashtu si duhet dhe i takso pronaret dhe industrialistet me vlera te tilla qe permenda, atehere ata do te kene me teper para per te vene SEMAFORE, me teper para per te shtruar TUBACIONE UJI, me teper para per te shtruar rruge, dhe me teper para per te strehuar te pastrehet. 

Une banoj ne nje shtepi 1 dhome e guzhin. Ti bano ne nje shtepi me 3 kate  5 dhoma e dy guzhina. Ne angli paguan nje takse vjetore qe quhet TAKSA E KESHILLIT afersisht £360 ne vit. Ai qe ka 3 kateshin paguan afersisht £1600 ne vit. E pra e tere keto shkojne ne xhep te keshillit te qytetit i cili pergjigjet per rruget kanalet , e tubacionet e ujit. Ti do te thuash ai nuk paguan. Nuk paguan por ka dhe gjygj. Denohesh futesh ne burg dhe te konfiskohen dhe televizori e lavatricia. Deri ne mbylljen e shtepise, apo detyrim ta sheses shtepine. 

Ka shume probleme te cilat ne shqiperi nuk i konceptojne dot, por qe detyrimisht dikush duhet tu tregoje vendin. 

PS: ata bukuroshat qe me bojne vila 3 kateshe ne shqiperi, kur banojne ne angli/gjermani/itali pa sa i pagujne taksat, pa sa e respektojne policin/  kurse kur shkojne ne shqiperi ngrefen si gjeli ne maje te grumbullit te plehut...

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Do t'ia kushtoja tërë mandatin vetëm dhe vetëm 1 misioni: luftës kundër korrupsionit. Të gjitha, absolutisht të gjitha tjerat, do t'i lija për më vonë.

----------


## Fringo

O Rryme, po pse mer mik nuk qenka e drejte te paguash te njejten % si ai me vile 4 kateshe?
EW zeme se ti je doktorr.
Ty te doli shpirti 5 vjet ke mjekesia, kur une rrija ke bulevardi.
Ti mbaron shkollen, fillon pune si mjek dhe fiton e zeme 30000 $ ne vit.
Un me  ne fund futem punetor krahu dhe fiton 200$ ne muaj.
E pse ti te paguash 40% te rroges ne taksa, ndersa une vetem 15%?
Pse qenka e drejte?
Pse te penalizohesh ti se punove, sakrifikove dhe nuk u more me femra si une?
Pse te ikin paret e rroges tende, per te mbajtur dembelat me buke?

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Do ta vrisja veten!

----------


## luracal

Po  te isha kryeminister pika e pare do te nderroja gruan.
E dyta do te merresha me trafik femrash e droge.
Do te zhdukja nga faqja e dheut te gjithe ata qe i kam inat, duke filluar nga kundershtaret politike.
domethene do te shfrytezoja te gjitha mundesite qe kisha per pasurimin qe eshte aq i nevojshem ne ditet e sotme.
Me rrespekt luracal per forumin.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Manciste jo me shume pasion se je gabim. Te llogjikosh alla shqiptarshe mire eshte mos te paguanim asnje takse pasi cdo gje e bejme vete si njehre e nje kohe.
Te ta shpjegoj une ty: Ti shkollen e ben per qejfin tend apo jo. Jo se dua une qe ti te besh shkolle. Une dua te rri ne rruge se ashtu ma ka qejfi jo se do ti qe une te rri ne rruge. Si rrjedhim ti duhet te ngulmosh te ulen taksat per ty ndersa une dua qe te mos paguaj asnje takse. Ne cdo vend te botes cdo shtrese mundohet te paguaje sa me pak taksa , por ne cdo vend te botes per te ardhura te ndryshme taksat jane ne nivele te ndryshme, ne pamje te pare e padrejte por ne te vertete eshte mjaft e sakte. 
Tani ti ne do te ngulmojme po pse pse. 
Une ekonomik nuk kam mbaruar por te shpjegova nje te vertete, e keqe e mire une e kam pranuar. Tani ti do te thuash po shqiperia si shqiperia... Epo zonjushe/zonje kur po flisnja me dike per shqiperine dhe televizionet i tregova per nje ish spiun te karabinierise italiale qe sot shet kafe, e nderton radiotelevizione, qe thote "10.milion dollare per mua nuk jane gje" me tha si ka mundesi atehere qe ne kete shtet ka mjaft shqiptare qe kane ardhur nga shqiperia... dhe me krahasoi me pakistanin dhe Indine...ku sot e kesaj dite ka ca qe kane miliarda dollare dhe gjithcka te cilet ne vend qe te punojne per ate vend perpiqen qe te  tjeret mos te kene asnje gje...
Shqiptaret nuk po shkeputen nga ai mentaliteti socialist qe mundohet te zhgrapi nga shoqeria por kur vjen momenti qe dikush i thote avash se po te cahen xhepat, prit te paguash ca taksa hidhet perpjete sikur ta kete pickuar miskonja. 
Nese vazhdojme akoma me kete mentalitet te thashe ketu do te jemi perseri sot e 10 e do te flasim perseri blla blla...

----------

